# Weed and grass ID



## W Bench Farms (May 19, 2016)

Reseeded about 10 acres the beginning of April. Not doing as well as I had hoped, but we've been cold except for the last couple of weeks. Put out fertilizer tonight, and noticed I need to spray as I have some weeds starting. Can't find my handbook offhand so figured I'd post some pictures for help on ID. Seeded orchard grass, Timothy, and brome along with some oats, and see some of that coming in.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Has the grass germinated and does it have at least 3 leaves on the seedlings? You will probably need something kind of light in the herbicide department this early. Just something to stunt and make the weeds sickly so that the grass can grow. You should be able to contain the weeds by mowing for hay this first part of summer and then put the hammer down with something that has some residual.

Regards, Mike


----------



## W Bench Farms (May 19, 2016)

Any thoughts on herbicide? Had thought of using 2,4 D. Not sure what the best plan of attack is going to be. The way the weather has been, it's going to be a while before I can get this field mowed and baled. If I spray in the next week, there is a 30 day restriction on hay. I thought that may be an option to take care of some weeds and let the grass get a little more growth on it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Either 2-4d or Brash/Rangestar/Weedmaster will do a little better job than 2-4d.

Regards, Mike


----------

